# creating a bootable ISO for RAID BIOS flash with mkisofs



## MarcoB (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have an Intel SRCU42X raid controller that currently has firmware version 414D. The bios flash was done by a "system update package", from Intel which is an iso file that you can burn to a cd. The upgrade to 414D went fine.

But the newest firmware version is 414I and is not available as a bootable iso, only as a 414I.rom file (windows only etc.). So I thought: let's alter the 414D iso to the newest 414I iso, and make a new bootable iso. But this was harder than I thought.

I extracted the original iso file with file-roller and replaced the 414D.rom file with 414I.rom, and modified the .bat-files references from 414D to 414I. The files and directories in the original iso are:

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel  7828 Feb  9  2006 LICENSE.TXT
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCS16
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCS28X
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCU41L
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCU42E
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCU42L
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:24 SRCU42X
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SRCZCRX
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 SROMB42E
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel  1207 Aug 23  2004 SUP.BAT
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel  3732 Feb 11  2006 SUP.TXT
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel  4350 Mar 10  2006 SUP_Release_note.txt
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel  5479 Feb 10  2006 UPDATE.BAT
-rwxr-xr-x  1 marco  wheel   244 Jan  6 11:25 VER_LOAD.BAT
drwxr-xr-x  2 marco  wheel   512 Jan  6 11:19 [BOOT]
```
The SRCU42X directory contains the 414I.rom file, an irflash.exe update utility and a run.bat batch file (running irflash.exe with reference to the .rom file). The [BOOT] directory contains one file: Bootable_HardDisk.img.

After that I tried to create the iso with:

```
root@yokozuna:/data2/tmp# mkisofs -r -J -b [BOOT]/Bootable_HardDisk.img -hard-disk-boot -o raid.iso /data2/tmp
```
which gives an error:

```
mkisofs: No match
```

First I thought the directory name [BOOT] was weird so I changed this to BOOT. Running 
	
	



```
mkisofs -r -J -b BOOT/Bootable_HardDisk.img -hard-disk-boot -o raid.iso /data2/tmp
```
 creates an iso, but when I burn this to a cd it doesn't boot.

Strange thing also is the fact that the original iso has the size of ~17MB, but the created iso by me is ~10MB. So it seems I'm missing some files.

So what am I doing wrong and what is the correct commandline to create a bootable iso for flashing a raid controller bios?

Thanks,

Marco


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

No idea about the rest of it, but the square brackets probably need to be escaped so they aren't interpreted as a pattern by the shell.
`# mkisofs -r -J -b \[BOOT\]/Bootable_HardDisk.img -hard-disk-boot -o raid.iso /data2/tmp`


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No idea about the rest of it, but the square brackets probably need to be escaped so they aren't interpreted as a pattern by the shell.
> `# mkisofs -r -J -b \[BOOT\]/Bootable_HardDisk.img -hard-disk-boot -o raid.iso /data2/tmp`


Yes, the "no match" error is gone now, so that's nice. I also got the tip on the freebsd-questions mailing list of the -G option instead of -b, so I used that and removed the -hard-disk-boot option. Now it creates an iso without errors.

Unfortunately I'll have to wait to see if it works because I'm out of CDs to burn :\. I'll let you know if it does.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 10, 2012)

After a new attempt, this was also a no go. I think Intel has done something special to their iso's considering I'm missing 7MB of data in the iso created by me.


----------

